# How much can you claim back for dental work



## Maxie37 (1 Jun 2011)

Hi Guys,
My husband has been told he needs root canal work done at a cost of €700.  Can he claim some of this back on the Med 2 form and at what rate, i.e if he is on the higher tax rate does this mean he can claim back at 41% or is it just at the lower rate of 20% that he can claim back?
Thanks for your help,
Maxie


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Jun 2011)

AFAIK root canal is not covered.  I had always understood that braces and crowns were the main things to be covered but reading the Revenue site it would appear that the exception is also having surgical extraction of impacted wisdom teeth. Might be best to give them a call and clarify.


----------



## Berni (2 Jun 2011)

Sue Ellen said:


> AFAIK root canal is not covered.



Root canal is covered, your dentist will fill out a med2 form for you. Relief is at 20%

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/it6.html#section5


----------



## Maxie37 (2 Jun 2011)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Jun 2011)

This might help from the Revenue site:

*Dental Treatments for which Tax Relief is Allowable*



*Crowns*
    These are restorations fabricated outside the mouth and are permanently cemented to existing tooth tissue.     

    (With effect from 1 January 2008 tax relief is allowable for expenditure on core preparation for crowns and      temporary conditioning crowns)
*Veneers or Rembrandt Type Etched Fillings*
    These are a form of crown.
*Tip Replacing*
    This is regarded as a crown where a large part of the tooth needs to be replaced and the replacement is made      outside the mouth.
*Post and Core Build-ups*
    These are inserts in the nerve canal of a tooth, to hold a crown.

    (With effect from 1 January 2008 tax relief is allowable for post and core build ups made from materials other      than gold)
* Inlays*
    An inlay is a smaller version of a crown. (Tax relief is only allowed if the inlay is fabricated outside of the      mouth).

    (With effect from 1 January 2008 tax relief is allowable for inlays made from materials other than gold).
*Endodontics - Root Canal Treatment*
    This involves the filling of the nerve canal and not the filling of teeth.
*Periodontal Treatment*
    Root Planing is a treatment of periodontal (gum) disease. Currettage and Debridement is part of root planing.      Gum Flaps is a gum treatment. Chrome Cobalt Splint if used in connection with  periodontal treatment (if it      contains teeth, relief is not allowable). Implants following treatments of periodontal (gum) disease, which      included bone grafting and bone augmentation.
*Orthodontic Treatment*
    This involves the provision of braces and similar treatments.

    (With effect from 1 January 2008 tax relief is allowable for the cost of temporary implants in circumstances      where they form part of the overall orthodontic treatment.)
*Surgical Extraction of Impacted Wisdom Teeth*
    The surgical removal of impacted teeth carried out either in a hospital or in a dental surgery      is not regarded as 'routine dental treatment' and relief is therefore allowed for the cost of      such surgical removals.
*Note*: An impacted tooth is one which is so firmly lodged in its socket that      it cannot emerge through the gum in the normal way. The impaction may be caused by an      overlying bone, or because the tooth has grown in such a way that it has become wedged in      against another tooth.
*Bridgework*
    Dental treatment consisting of an enamel-retained bridge or a tooth-supported bridge is      allowable.
*Note*: Tax relief is not available for the cost of scaling, extraction and      filling of teeth or the provision of artificial teeth or dentures.
 *Revenue Commissioners*
*May 2011*


----------



## kennyb3 (3 Jun 2011)

Yep as said above - as much is on Med 2 * 20%.


----------

